# Potassium Permanganate



## Sea Witch (May 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to buy Potassium Permanganate in BC? I like to use it for sterilizing things. In Calgary I used to buy it OTC at the pharmacy. How about here in BC?

Thanks


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine at a superstore pharmacy, just gotta ask the pharmacist and they may have to bring it in for you.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I got some a while ago @ Roger's Aquatics on Scott Rd. in Surrey/Delta.
Don't know if they have any left. You could call ahead & ask for Jennifer - she'll know.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought mine at a Co-Op pharmacy, you probably got one up in your area.


----------

